# 3/3/08 - Waterways Safety Council To Meet



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Waterways Safety Council will hold its quarterly meeting in Columbus at 10 a.m. on Monday, March 17 at the Ohio Highway Patrol Academy, 740 E. 17th Avenue, Classroom G.

More...


----------

